

What was the "obvious move for a tablet-style PC" before the iPad (2005) - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2005/01/09/pepper-computer-ces-the-pepper-wireless-pad/

======
shawndumas
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pepperpad2.jpg>

